# How do I remove dried on tcut?



## fufuandrice (Feb 26, 2011)

Ive got a car that has lots and lots of specs of dried on tcut on it from a rotary polisher. Its all over the car. The panels shouldnt be a problem to clean, but its the plastics, rubbers and small gaps that are going to be difficult.

Whats the best way to remove it from these areas?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Autoglym fast glass or IPA.
That said you used t-cut AND a rotary? eep!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

IPA should do it.


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Pics or it didnt happen


This :lol:


----------



## fufuandrice (Feb 26, 2011)

Whats wrong with tcut and a rotary? Too harsh? It came out fine 

So IPA will definitely remove it from the plastics and rubbers?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If not try APC and a good brush.


----------



## fufuandrice (Feb 26, 2011)

Dont have APC, dont want to go spending more than I have to lol.

Would white spirit or acetone do the job?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

fufuandrice said:


> Dont have APC, dont want to go spending more than I have to lol.
> 
> Would white spirit or acetone do the job?


Daisy APC or Stardrops is about £1:thumb:


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

fufuandrice said:


> Whats wrong with tcut and a rotary? Too harsh? It came out fine
> 
> So IPA will definitely remove it from the plastics and rubbers?


Have you got any paint left on the car??


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

A bit of c
Glass cleaner will help and quite cheap. Wet the area and give a rub.

I have a bottle of t-cut in my box it may be old tech but it certainly does have its uses.


----------



## fufuandrice (Feb 26, 2011)

Cheers i'll give the glass cleaner a go.

Could somebody be so kind as to explain why not to use tcut?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

The abbrasives in t-cut are fixed abbrasive and don't break down so longer working is just pulling a lot of paint off the car. Modern specific polished contain deminishing abbrasives which break down as they are worked. Reduced the level of cut to give a much better finish.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Nip down to home an bargain or the pound shop and pick up some stardrops (it's 69p for 500ml by mine and dilutes upto 1 in 40).

It's a cheap APC which works on everything and is fairly friendly to paint etc.

I still use it to this day.


----------

